# 20" Typhoon



## ohdeebee (Oct 26, 2011)

Please excuse the crappy pics but I just got home with this thing. Its a little dirty now but it's going to clean up really nice I think. Good seat, nice grips, nice decals, original tires. The seller called me and said he had a Typhoon for sale, I didn't expect it to be such a cutie! I'll most likely sell it once I get it cleaned up, anyone know of a value or ballpark figure at least? This is my first little Typhoon.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice little guy you picked up! It really should clean and shine up very nicely. Have no idea of values on these little Schwinns, but I would be inclined to collect some of the nice smaller bikes if I had more room. Lots of them deserve to be preserved too, IMHO.

Dave


----------



## ohdeebee (Oct 27, 2011)

*All cleaned up!*

All cleaned up. Paint is phenomenal on this bike! Nice strong decals too! Overall the chrome cleaned up nicely except on the handlebars which I knew would be the case and a small section of the front rim. Otherwise this bike came out really nice. I have a bunch of new 20" S7 tires laying around so I may put some whitewalls on the little guy. Whatd'ya guys think?













Here's the bad spot on the front rim.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 27, 2011)

WOW!!! A 200% improvement in appearance! The cleaning alone had to have added more value to this bike. 

Dave


----------



## IJamEcono (Oct 27, 2011)

I know a little guy at my house who needs a 20 inch bike. Unfortunately, he is like his sister..and prefers brand new stuff. I spoil them, so that's what he will probably get. And yes, you're shop is where I will be coming first. Probably not until spring though.


----------



## ohdeebee (Oct 27, 2011)

Mike, We will be stocking a few kids bikes over winter and will be able to get you a better price over winter as well. Are you sure Vito doesn't want this gem of a bike?!


----------



## IJamEcono (Oct 27, 2011)

I'll show him a picture and see what he thinks.


----------

